# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Forum Issues

## Kevin UK

So whats the problem with the forum "Now" over the last couple days. Click on a Post/Forum and it takes about a minute for a page to load!

There is no problems elsewhere on the web in either IE, Chrome or Firefox browsers! I thought things were supposed to improve with this new server!

It will probably take a minute + to post this when i hit the submit button.

NOTE: Well it took me 3 minutes to get back here, to post this picture. Shall go elsewhere for a while. See what excuses there are when I get back!

Here you go.PNG

----------


## TMS

You are not alone ...

----------


## FDibbins

yes the servers definitely seem "wonky" lately  :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

We were facing some server issues yesterday and they were fixed later in the day.

Are you still facing forum issues?

----------


## TMS

> Are you still facing forum issues?




As stated in the "Poorly Forum" thread, that would be yes.  Right at this minute, response is OK.

----------


## Kevin UK

17:37 UK time. Same problem, will come back later.

----------


## jaslake

I've received this (see jpg) three times in the last 45 minutes...and another error message I didn't capture...

6-2-2013 12-57-03 PM.jpg

----------


## TMS

Yes, I've had that too.  You definitely get a better variety of crashes on EF.

And now, it seems, it's attributed to the Commercial Services.

Looks like we'll be meeting in threads like this for a while.

----------


## arlu1201

You should be able to access the forum now.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Trevor...it's a good thing to meet...not so good to meet like this.
Seems the issues are resolved...we hope...

----------


## TMS

Yes, I'm sure we'll have many pleasant hours together  :Smilie: 

Talking of "pleasant hours", the hour during which the Commercial Services forum was going to be down seems to be in a little time warp ... which is probably a good thing.

----------


## jaslake

@ Trevor

Enjoyed our conversation...hope future ones are under better circumstances. 

Regarding Commercial Services...I've posted my querys...no response as yet...have significant doubts.

Take care...

----------


## newdoverman

The submission "thing" of waiting for an eternity to have the post accepted has another twist. I just answered a question and was prompted to submit again. This resulted in 2 entries in the thread.

In the same forum, I got 6 emails informing me that there was a new message (the same message).

----------


## newdoverman

The same thing happened here and I just backed out and the message was posted. There was this error message before I backed out:

"
Reply to Thread

Post a reply to the thread: Forum Issues


Errors


The following errors occurred with your submission
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 24 seconds."

A lot longer than 30 seconds had passed.

----------


## oeldere

I get duplicated e-mail either !!!!

----------


## Pete_UK

These are constant on-going problems - why can't they be fixed?

Pete

----------


## newdoverman

Just got 4 emails about oeldere's post!

----------


## arlu1201

Do you get multiple emails only for threads in a particular forum like suggestions or water cooler or is it across all forums?

----------


## newdoverman

The problem seems to be intermittent but affects all forums that I visit. It might be a fluke but it seems to me that there are more problems around 7:00 PM to 8:00 PM EST. Could it be a problem of traffic to the site?

----------


## arlu1201

Newdoverman,

Are you talking about the forum being slow leading to double posts or are you talking about the subscription emails?

----------


## newdoverman

For me, when Excel Forum is slow and sluggish, I tend to get multiple subscription emails and trouble posting answers, but when it is fast like it is right now 10:13 Am EST everything seems to work correctly including the subscription emails.

I will try and see what the indicated traffic is when I am on and compare it with the performance that I experience both in answering and subscription emails. If I can see a pattern in the numbers, other than the feeling I get that it is the amount of traffic, I will let you know.

----------


## newdoverman

Well, that didn't take long to get blown up. I just received 9 identical subscription emails from the Excel General Forum, Conditional Formatting, Changing Colours to rows thread.

Hope that helps.

----------


## newdoverman

I just received 6 more of the same subscription email making 15 identical subscription emails and all have the same time stamp.

----------


## arlu1201

Hmmm thats weird and the forum was slow at the time?

----------


## oeldere

The one below I got 5 times.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## newdoverman

Actually, it was quite fast.......very strange.

----------


## jaslake

I received six of this



> The problem seems to be intermittent but affects all forums that I visit. It might be a fluke but it seems to me that there are more problems around 7:00 PM to 8:00 PM EST. Could it be a problem of traffic to the site?

----------


## arlu1201

I dont think the multiple subscription issue is related to the forum being slow.  Both are independent issues.

----------


## oeldere

Maybe that's not the reason, but still it's annoying to get multiple e-mails on the same thread.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlu

Received eight (8) of the SAME notifications of a PM time stamped 9:29 AM today. Not a big deal...but something is not right...this has to result in a demand on the Servers.

----------


## oeldere

@arlu1201

I got this one 3 times




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kevin UK

Just logged on at 11:35 BST. Won't be long before I log off again, seems there is still ongoing issues!

----------


## Pete_UK

Yeah, slow for me too - time for a spot of gardening instead.

Pete

----------


## arlu1201

The backups have been moved from Saturday to Sunday, Pete & Kevin.  So you would have felt it slow during this time.

----------


## abousetta

Something weird happened... the server ate my post  :Wink:  The post still went through correctly but this is the first time for me to see this happen.

Scrabbled.jpg

There were once instructions on how to show the image instead of just an attachment but can't find it. Anyone know the link?

abousetta

----------


## oeldere

The system is still very slow!!!!

I get multiply e-mails on the same topic (on the same time).

----------


## arlu1201

Oeldere,

The tech team is working on this as we speak. I will get an update for you shortly.

----------


## Kevin UK

Deleted post due to the ongoing forum issues!

----------


## Kevin UK

Here we go again. At 09:49 BST today.
Attachment 242222

And I get logged out. It's going from bad to worse!

----------


## Pete_UK

Yes, it's slow this morning. I've replied to 2 threads and both times got the " ... wait for another 11 seconds ..." Also, those two replies have not appeared on my UserCP, or in the list of New Posts. I'm not sure if my post count has increased.

It happens so often. Please find out what is causing it and FIX IT.

Pete

EDIT: Same again for this post - wait another 27 seconds

----------


## Fotis1991

Same situation here...I'll come back later...

----------


## newdoverman

During the past few days, I have been intermittently logged off without my logging myself off. This happens when answering a question.  Is there a time limit allowing only so much time for posting an answer?

----------


## arlu1201

It happens if you have tabs that you left open in your browser yesterday and then you try to reply to them today.  In that case, you just need to refresh your page and you can post in it, still remaining logged in.  I have selected "Remember me?" while logging in, so i remain logged in.

----------


## newdoverman

I close all tabs at the end of a session and my browser history is deleted upon exit and at the end of a session, then my computer is powered off. I do however select "Remember Me" which seldom works. I will stop selecting "Remember Me" and see if that helps.

----------


## oeldere

I got this (same) message 7 times; problem still seems not solved. 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


***************

----------

